
Entrepreneurship – A second attempt | Feedback welcomed - nassirkhan
I have come to the realization that my current startup&#x27;s lethragic growth rate will not allow me to afford a living in the bay area. As such, I am presented with a few options: Get a job, or take another shot at starting a company (albeit, working out of a cheaper city). I am heavily leaning toward the latter, but this time I want to take some feedback earlier on from the YC community as I have found the people here to be amongst the most honest and knowledgeable.<p>I would appreciate your critique (as well as pointers) of some of the ideas I am proposing for my next startup. Also, do you think there is a market need&#x2F; actual problem to be solved, or am I just forcing the issue?<p>a]
 Outsourcing: As I plan to operate out of Africa for a while, I was thinking of a managed outsourcing business where we train and place the smartest candidates on projects ranging from creative services to development. I see a shortage in talent locally and this model could allow companies to augment their talent pool with affordable labour.<p>b]
Similar to A above but a focus on deploying and managing opensource projects such as wordpress, moodle, open ERP etc. Not only would I provide the technical talent, but also the operational labour to perform services like order management, chat management etc<p>c] 
Building a tool gamifies social actions (twitter, fb, instagram sharing etc) - with a lotto&#x2F;random winnings component that creates recurring engagment by players<p>I would appreciate any feedback.<p>Regards.
======
IshmaelF
I believe there will always be a demand for problem solving, especially in the
technical industry.

\- A: Large scale businesses would benefit greatly on this idea. An idea where
a company can save money is always a good idea.

\- B: This idea could work, but I can't see it going far.

-C: This is actually something that could hit the world. One thing people like is winning and if they can get some type of physical reward out of it, they would definitely use it.

